# "What's on your Workbench" volume 147



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Time again for one of these yet?

Currently (the ones I'm actively working on):

*The Hunchback*, obviously, but that's taking a back seat while I recharge my batteries for it and order some Aves Apoxie Clay. The last updates won't be posted until I finish the nameplate. Also I need to practice tying knots for the ropes.

*The Forgotten Prisoner*. Cleaning up the body, tweaking the details. Have removed the barred section and am considering what to do with the area behind the barred gate.

*Captain America*. Almost ready for painting. Need to Dremel in the details at seams where the base meets the wall, and where detail was lost on Cappy's chainmail. Also attempting to make a splash piece - this was a Comic Scenes issue, no splash or nameplate. 

*Dick Tracy*. Just started. Have removed the hands and cuffs from the coat to sink them into each other (don't know how else to phrase that). Will fill in the huge gap between the back of the waist and the inside of the coat. Hollowed out the tin cans in the garbage can, will use putty to finish making their interiors. Used a mini drill bit to open the bottle and the gun barrel. Will replace the window with new frames and clear sheet plastic. This is a cool kit - smaller kits like this are very cool, I can't imaging why anyone wanted it bigger!

*King Kong*, Dark Horse kit sculpted by Randy Bowen. Had trouble with the base being bowed in and the feet and legs having angled in the wrong directions from where they should mmet the base - this is heavy, thick vinyl that just won't bend back far enough when heated! Plus the Ann Darrow took heat damage, looks like something out of a Poe story. And her hair defies gravity. Had to cut the feet from the legs to glue them in place, and temporarily remove the rocks in back of the base to repair the ankles. Doing that now, haven't tried fixing Ann yet. The face is painted already, as the upraised arm would have gotten in the way once atached.

*Three original projects*: two I won't name, the third is a conversion of OddJob into Doctor Moreau. Still trying to determine proportions for the base, and may have to cheat on scale as doing it true to scale isn't looking right yet. Makes the figure look too small.

*Rat Fink*. Supposed to be done for someone else, and I'm way behind even though he said take as long as I need. I got seriously stalled by unforeseen events a while back. Anyone who has done this kit knows how simplistic it is...well, it's been hacked to bits and there's not a single detail left unaltered on it.

Kits lined up:
these are kits I'm doing preliminary work on, gathering references, cleaning up for restoration, waiting to be finished, or just am just plain looking over and making decisions about.

*The Three Stooges* - still don't know whether to do them in color or black and white.
*The Phantom of the Opera*, Aurora, to be done in b&w.
*Spock and the Snakes*
*Aurora Viking ship*
*Godzilla*, Aurora, b&w
*The Creature*, PL re-issue of Aurora, b&w
*Space 1999 Eagle*, MPC
*Cylon Raider*, the old kit from whoever it was
*Neanderthal Man* from Lifelike (Pyro)
*Bionic Breakout*, one of the Six Million Dollar Man kits from Fundimensions.

There's alot more I'm aching to work on that have to wait for one reason or another (like kits that I want to use Alclads on: among others, I want to do R2 and 3PO with Alclads, the ufo from the tv show UFO, restoring the wheels on Supervan, etc.). After two years of practically no modeling, I've suddently got the bug again just the past two months, and am doing better work than I ever did before. Funny how your skills can improve when you haven't been practicing them! Have yet to see if I've gotten rusty at painting, though.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I wasn't going to post this yet because the project isn't along very far but since this is a "workbench" thread I'll put a preview here (courtesy, once again, of my mother's website since MSN lost my website after they also lost my password ). Four photos starting with this one (hit "next" to see the subsequent three photos):

http://groups.msn.com/Margaret6547/miscellaneous.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=30

It's my own design for the new Crew Exploration Vehicle (CEV) proposed by NASA. It's primarily intended to keep up my building skills.

Photo 1) Turning the external rocket nozzle. This is an improvement over my past designs because this one incorporates those cool looking exterior ribs.

Photo 2) The nozzle turned around in order to machine out the interior. It's drilled out then bored out. The boring can only do so much because of the small size. In the second major improvement to previous nozzle design, I used steel burrs on a rotary tool to clean out the interior while the nozzle was spinning on the lathe. This resulted in thinner walls and a better finish.

Photo 3) Parts done on the Taig lathe. Nozzle, hatch, docking collar (with a plastic hatch from the spares box). That big black thing is a section of ABS pipe for the service module that was trued on the lathe (the extruded pipe isn't round from the factory).

Photo 4) The only wood component. This will be the crew capsule.

This is a tiny project by my standards. It will be 1/72 scale. 6" long and 2" in diameter. The small size was dictated by the 5/8" aluminum barstock I used for the rocket nozzle.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What else?

Wilco's Proteus and Icarus.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

YUKIKAZE!!
http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljpage.cgi?PLZX-1
Almost finished.

After that, I'm simply dying to build the 1/32 scale F-105 by Trumpeter. I've got a crapload of aftermarket resin for it.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

*1. PL's L.I.S. Cyclops w/Chariot:* pre-assemblies together, starting on the putty.
*2. AMT's Monkeemobile:* Engine and tires completed, body ready for paint.
*3. PL's Tyrannosaurus:* Just started, mouth assembled and puttied.
*4. Heller's Bart Simpson: *Head assembled, waiting for putty.
*5. ToyBiz Spiderman: *Just a little putty work left to do on figure, then whole kit ready for painting.

I had had a really bad case of modeler's block, always the best of intentions to get things worked on, but not being able to actually do anything for a couple of months. Finally broke through last week and completed a '28 Gangbusters Lincoln, a '30 Ford Coupe, and from start to finish Munster's Koach. It feels great to be finally back to modeling!

Wayne


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

22" AMT USS Constellation

and

Alternative Factor Spaceship (Scratch-build)


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

DAMN DREAMER, You have that Spock/Snake Kit? you Bustard! lol Hey That Dick Tracy Kit turns out to be one of the Most Satisfiing Kits I EVER had the Pleasure of Building.Granted it's kinda small I wish PL had "Up Sized" him, Then it would be my Favorite!
Anyhoo on the La Masea' right now: I'm currently trying to figure out how the heck to attach the Material to Simulate a Cape on a HUGE Screamin' Vinyl Lon Chaney London After Midnight I started this on the Very Day that was (in 1931 when Chaney Passed away Aug 26th) I want it to be Special.Also I've Assembled and Primed another Screamin' piece,This is "Dr. Chanard" from the "Hellraiser" Films, I got these from a guy who sells ALL the Screamin Models you could ever want CHEAP! the only catch is ya' gotta take them "As Is" in this case that means No Box ,No instructions and most importantly No Pieces that are NOT Vinyl! These ARE NOT RECASTS but the guy Got a deal from Screamin' when they went OOP he Obtained the Overstock but sadly these Kits had'nt had the Resin or metal Pieces added yet. So I have an Ash Kit but No Saw Blade or in the Case of Dr. Chanard I got the Kit Minus the Worm like Apendages that come from his hands. I 've Spoken with a few guys (Including the Former Owner of Screamin' Dan Fay!) in an Attempt to obtain info to help in my trying to fabricate these pieces from Scratch. Sometimes this "Researching is the Most Fun Part of the Building Process! Case in Point; 2 years ago I needed simalar help with the Screamin' "Female Cenobite" During my research I ran across the Work of a Master Craftsman (Neal) And NOW I proud to be able to call this Guy a Friend! I've Learned through my Friendship with This Guy that sometimes you can Scratch Build Parts for your Models that are actually an Improvement on the Orignals! Sorry to Ramble So yeah I'm Workin on the Dr. Chanard he's needing the Worm things and I think I'm ready to Attempt my own Scratch Build! and Lastly I have a Spot cleared off on my Table just waiting for the arrival of my Retro-Resin Aurora Dr. Jekyll! Gene Tells me it was sent out on Aug 23rd with USPS so god knows when he'll be makin' his House-Call. lol I 'm really lookin' forward to this one! but I'll save anymore for the Next one of these Threads lol Sorry to go on so long but the Kids FINALLY Went back to School! whew and I 'm ready for some conversation with some People over Eight Years Old!! lolThanks
JOHN/LONFAN

****UPDATE****
Since writting this Morning Dr. Jekyll has made his House Call! So now my Workbench has changed lol MAN this is one Clean Casting I would almost Swear this is a PL Repop! lol I would Recommend this to Anybody who wants to finish their Collection!
LONFAN


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Resin Ranger Speedboat Shuttle, starting clean-up
POTA Cornelius, primed
POTA Zira, puttying
#9 NASCAR for my daughter, decals to go


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

PL NX-01 Designing custom Photo-etch for windows and interior details

Lunar Models Proteus (waiting for Wilco's also) Designing custom Photo-etch for FLAT windows frames, back lit panels, and other details.

PL Jupiter 2 Designing custom Photo-etch for backlit walls, panels, and landing gear interiors.

waiting in the wings... Wilco Icarus, 1/96 Saturn V with collection of add-ons

Waiting with antici-pation for PL Refit and Captain Cardboard Mercury

Almost finsihed with original papercraft kit designs of Lunar Module and Mercury spacecraft, both highly detailed with complete interiors... just have to make instructions and layout pages.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

MPC's R2 and 3PO.

R2 is a dang good kit with only a couple major problems, while 3PO SUCKS! 
I'm trying hard but 3PO is going to look like CRAP compared to R2.

I reworked 3P0's face, head and custom wire torsol but there is so much he still needs and I only have four more weeks to finish him. 

*Aside from the Alclad II 'pale Gold' which is way to dark and S&J gold product....does anyone have any GOOD techniques on a real nice bright 'metalic' looking gold finish?*

[email protected] 

I experimented with the Krylon metalic gold and WOW! its not bad at all....not *100%* smooth but very close to what the Metalizer's look like!

Thanks!


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

1. Monogram Voyager model gonna be accurizing the hell out of her.
2. Re-painting my AMT/ERTL U.S.S. Defiant from DS9.
3. AMT/ERTL Enterprise-E
4. AMT/ERTL DS9 Runabout
5. AMT/ERTL Enterprise-D Fiber Optic Kit

Well I probably won't be doing those all at once....I don't like to work on two projects at the same time. But I gotta get some paint thinner so I can take the paint off my Defiant model and re-paint her. I never liked how I did the paint job on it. I'm waiting on the DS9 Runabout and Enterprise-E kit to come now....then in a few weeks I'll be paying for the Enterprise-D kit.

Trent

Edit: But currently I'm working on my Voyager model...been a slow process....I just added the four missing escape pod hatches and I gotta sand some of the primary hull top windows down (from glue), and gotta re-add some plastic strips to couple of the primary top hull windows that obviously weren't glued on all the way.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Lonfan , i'm also starting on my Dr J from them and i gotta agree it's one cool kit ! lotsa extra lab stuff , a few books and Clean!!! castings .
i've made an extension of the wooden floor to accomodate a bookshelf and extra table . there'll be a back wall section with a window . i'm aso going to use the old Fatmanprod replacement head whick imho is very close to the boxart likeness .
so far the extra table , base ( floor ) extension , back wall sections are done and everything is primed and ready to paint .
a real blast so far !! 
model on guys ! 
hb


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have a lot going on right now. Heres some of it:

Beverly Hillbillies truck

#43 2002 Literacy Dodge

PL Kiss Paul Stanley & backdrop for set

Fireball 500 w/Petty car

Roosevelt Air Force One

PL NX-01

PL Herbie

Just finished: #24 Wright Bros Chevy(2003), Freighterliner Rolling Thunder #1
and PL Batmobile


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

switching back and forth between pl nx-01 (working on masking right now, man thats a lot of tape), an ent-d (painting windows, oh joy), and a ertl 67 gto (i forgot how crappy some of the old ertl car kits are, strange, my two 67 mustangs were fine, but this goat is a pita.)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

*- 1/48 Gates LearJet* w/custom decals for a friend to match his FS plane

*- 1/72 PL C-57D* w/ corrected upper dome, saucer edge and lower dome lighting effects

*- 1/72 Revell Germany Type VII-C U-boat* w/ added details

*- 1701 Enterprise 1/6 studio-scale (22-3/8")* - accurate, some kit and aftermarket parts, mostly scratchbuilt 

*- Two PL 1/12 studio-scale Enterprise "shadowbox" dioramas *w/ lights and studio gear (in-progress for nearly a year now)

*- Two PL 1701 Enterprise 1/3 scale "3-footers" *- resin-cast saucers with contours and details altered to match original "three-footer". In 1st Pilot and production versions.

*- 1701 Enterprise 1/2 studio-scale (67")* w/ miniature shuttlecraft hangar and bridge. Complete with lights, screen-accurate power dome lighting effects, N-scale bridge crew and shuttles.

*- 1/350 PL NX-01 *w/ lights and detailed paint scheme and corrections

As you can see, mostly representations of the original series _Enterprise _ _. _The LearJet is for a friend, so I'll finish it first. The rest are for myself and have no deadlines. So, I'll finish them whenever.


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh yeah forgot to mention I've also got...


A Klingon Bird Of Prey from Star Trek Generations

3 PL Refit Enterprises, 2 for two of my brothers and 1 for me...of course when it is released.

And my AMT/ERTL Defiant from the plus pack. I've gotta get more paint thinner so I can take off all the paint and re-paint her, then I'll eventually get some fresh aftermarket decals from JT directly when the time comes. So for an overview....

1. AMT/ERTL Enterprise-D
2. AMT/ERTL Enterprise-E
3. Monogram Voyager Model
4. AMT/ERTL Runabout
5. AMT/ERTL Generations Bird Of Prey
6. AMT/ERTL Defiant (Repainting and Decaling)
7. 3 PL Refit Enterprise's (again 2 for two of my brothers, and 1 for me)

Phew that is a lot of model kits....lol. Hopefully I can eventually get me an Enterprise-C and Yamaguchi kit or just two Enterprise-C kits. Then the Enterprise-B and Excelsior kits, and a Reliant. But all in due time.

Trent


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Aurora gold knight of nice

Aurora original frankensteins flivver, half done.

Amt spock with snakes-assy is done

Aurora Iwo jima 

Boothill express-almost done

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dang! Howdy Buzz! How was the summer? Oh, 22" cutaway enterprise


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Aurora Captain America

Possibly the SMER (Aurora) Viking Ship...in the planning stages...

Aurora CS Spiderman

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Whew! *Rebel Rocker*, I know what you mean about modeler's block! I've not managed to do much of anything lately (except piddle on some Rev War pants I'm sewing up -- but that's another hobby).

*PL Batmobile: * I'm fairly close to finishing a pretty much OOB of the PL Batmobile. The only difference this time is more of a comic book look with metallic blue finish and altered wheels.
*
Seaview: * Still piddling on that some resculpting the nose.

*Batplane:* Have nearly finished the addition of Batman and Robin figures and opened up (but still fairly simple) cockpit. Thinking of a dark blue top and silver or gray bottom for the plane to make it more interesting as well as lots of airplane decals for detail.

*Fledermauswagen:* Open top bashing of Herbie with some components from a PL Batmobile. Adding the cockpit windshields, wheels, etc.

+ A couple of others that have been in stasis for a year or so that I'll get to eventually.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

*Six Million Dollar Man* *Jaws of Doom *kit- still in the seam filling stage. Its my last SMDM kit to complete the set. Next is the Bionic Woman kit (anyone got one at a good price?).

1/48 scale Cleaver house (Leave it to Beaver). Long story. Started it about 10 years ago and I just picked it up again.

*Pirates of the Caribbean Condemed to Chains Forever kit-* I pulled this one out so I could paint the alligator in the kit at the same time I paint the alligator from the Jaws of Doom SMDM kit.

*Screamin 1/6 Darth Vader* vinyl kit. Nicest Vader kit I know of. Owned it for about 10 years and just started it!

Mark


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Bradley, Got any Duplicates of those SMDM Kits? I've always wanted the one with Steve Knocking Down A Wall (Sorry Don't know the Name) I think it's the Corniest One but thats the Model's Charm. lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

"Bionic Breakout" People have said that Steve Austin looks more like Pat Sajak in these kits. His face ain't that bad, really, it's more that the rest of his head has expanded like a melon.

BTW, don't feel too envious over that Spock and serpent kit. It's gonna be a restoration job, and the snake pieces are broken in a way that's going to make repairing those scales one great big grizzly.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

2 I hope to start within the next week are Skyhook's Icarus (diorama with astronauts escaping the doomed ship) and my second Polar Jupiter II now that I've got a light set (Thanks Beatlepaul! :thumbsup: ) to replace the one that was stolen.


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

D'oh I forgot to mention, I've got the Original Edition of the Klingon D-7 Battle crusier by AMT/ERTL to do as well...so that's 8 models total....and you know it's been I think over 2 years now since I've touched a model....quite a long gap.

Trent


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I susually come to these threads late, but here's what I've got on the go.

1. PL's Pteranodon (for my daughter)
2. TOS shuttle meets Jurassic Park - an AMT shuttle in a diorama with a bunch of 1/35 Tamiya raptors running around. And no, I'm not putting any feathers on them.
3. Ertl 1701-A
4. Ertl Reliant, using the old Sci-Fi miniatures Saratoga conversion
5. Battle damaged Defiant
6. Aliens APC
7. Vulcan Shuttle, to be done in Starfleet livery

8. A few others not worth mentioning at this point

Brad.

PS. And I've almost finished a StarCraft Miranda class - just doing the weathering...


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Brad,

For your battle damaged Defiant...are you talking about the NX-74205 Defiant from DS9, or the Constellation Class Defiant?

Trent


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

hey you, the summer was great, I did alot of cycling thats my other passion, I will start modelling steadily in october.
Got a few nice auroras during the summer off ebay.
Gold knight is awesome, how are you doing?

Buzz


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Whats on my workbench, a mess. :lol: Seriously currently in the works:

-PL's Phantom of the opera with Diceman replacement head
-120mm Spider figure from Mojo Resin
-Hulk action figure I'm converting into a kit
-Geo's Son of Frankenstein vinyl kit
-


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

On my bench:
Redoing Screamin Werewolf - 50% done
PL Spiderman - 90% done
Horizon Robocop - 70% done
Flintstone car Dio - 85% done

Travis


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Seeing that I just was able to build a workbench (been in the new house for only 9 months) I have to pretty much pick up from where I left off. That would be the 1/1000 TOS E. So many models...where to start?


Dave


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*What I am working on*

Well just finished the PL Klingon D-7 (added fiber optics) and a resin DY-100 and repainted the PL Tos E (was not happy with the first paint job). Currently I have finally got back to my PL Spindrift and adding some LED Lighting and a few modifications to the undercarrage. I am planning on making a LAX tarmac dio with the Spindrift when I am finished. Will post pics soon.

John Davis
AZbuilder


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Primering a Kazon Raider today. Fighting with decals to the NX-01(anyone else having problems with the decals silvering, putting them on over clearcoat, tried decal set and still having problems) Batboat awaiting final paint. Repairing J2 that took a nosedive after 3 year old thought it was a frisbee.
Lost another Officer to Iraq so it's back to 12 hour days, 7 day work week schedule. So much to do, no time to do it in.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MitchPD3 said:


> Primering a Kazon Raider today. Fighting with decals to the NX-01(anyone else having problems with the decals silvering, putting them on over clearcoat, tried decal set and still having problems) Batboat awaiting final paint. Repairing J2 that took a nosedive after 3 year old thought it was a frisbee.
> Lost another Officer to Iraq so it's back to 12 hour days, 7 day work week schedule. So much to do, no time to do it in.


You're applying the decals over GLOSS clearcoat and they're silvering????


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Affirmative, GLOSS clear coat. I've never had any do this before. I have applied decals over dull clear coat with better results. Just wondering if possibly it was part of a bad run of decals or something.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MitchPD3 said:


> Affirmative, GLOSS clear coat. I've never had any do this before. I have applied decals over dull clear coat with better results. Just wondering if possibly it was part of a bad run of decals or something.


Could be. Very strange. Never had that happen before.


----------



## xDiscoStu (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm new to the board, been a lurker for a long while and decided to become a participant.

My bench:
G-Port Rei Ayanami & Asuka by Ryu-Jin
Gel-Sekaiseifukudou Rei Ayanami by G-Chief
Tamiya Honda City Turbo
the above are all primered out waiting to be properly finished

elsewhere theres:
1701D to be marked as the Yamato
1701D fiber optic being mercilessly attacked by a dremel and waiting for lighting
Kaiyodo Godzilla 1995 also waiting for lighting


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

The workbench is really messy right now. The active kits are an RM B-52D, a Tamiya Sdkf 251/1, a Italeri Commando Hummer (almost finished), an RM USS Arizona (complete with Gold Medal Models' awesome photoetch), a Tamiya USS Hornet, and a Hasegawa P-3C. The inactive pile is somewhat bigger -- an AMT/Ertl TMP D-7, a PL TOS Enterprise, a Tamiya USS Enterprise, an RM 1/72 Space Shuttle with boosters, a Hasegawa 1/200 Space Shuttle with boosters, a Revell Space Shuttle Enterprise with 747, a couple of Batmobiles ('50s & Barris), a Revell of Germany "Battle of Midway" carrier to be built as the Enterprise circa May 1942. Does anyone see a theme here?

Vern


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Recently completed:
RM USS Enterprise CVN-65 (1/400)
RM Space Shuttle Enterprise OV-101
PL USS Enterprise NCC-1701 (1/1000)

On "Active" bench:
PL Enterprise NX-01
AMT Back to the Future DeLorean
Another PL USS Enterprise NCC-1701
AMT USS Enterprise NCC-1701-D

On "Not yet started" bench:
Tamiya USS Enterprise CV-6
AMT USS Enterprise NCC-1701-B

Unfortunately, I've had to put it all on hold, as I am 500km away from my bench! *sob* I'm back at university for another year, and I have nowhere here to set up a workbench... besides, I won't have much time to devote to models anyway... *sigh*

- Dan


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dan , those long distance relationships can be tough man ;-) 
hey , welcome aboard Discostu . enjoy the banter and don't forget to check out the other areas .
hb


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Monogram's Battlestar Galactica, Base Star, and Cylon Raider; AMT Cardassian Galor; AMT 1/1400 Enterprise C; a project to model all 7 starship Enterprises in 1/2500 using AMT's two kits and a resin NX; RM 1/720 German carrier Graf Zepplin; AMT/MRC Star Wars A-wing and Y-wing; RM 1/144 International Space Station; and 1/144 Minicraft EC-121 Warning Star. Gosh, I hope that's all. Even with all of that going, I still feel the urge to start something new almost every day.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Just started my Customized Horizon Punisher and finally started work on my Screamin Michael Myers... Oh I just realised I am almost finished my Tusken Raider dio using Polydata's pre-painted that I repainted and AMT's Luke. It looks great, I can't wait to get my diggycam b/c I just noticed that I have been here a long time and I have never posted one of my build ups.

Travis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Spent over an hour last night just painting the pilot's instrment panel on this Black Box F-105 cockpit. My EYES!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Spent over an hour last night just painting the pilot's instrment panel on this Black Box F-105 cockpit. My EYES!!!!!


And NO PIC???? :freak: 

Come on! Let us see what you did!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Captain-Raveers said:


> Brad,
> 
> For your battle damaged Defiant...are you talking about the NX-74205 Defiant from DS9, or the Constellation Class Defiant?
> 
> Trent


Sorry Trent. It's been a while since I looked at this thread. Defiant from DS9.... Not as exciting for a lot of people, I know! 

Brad.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

you'd be surprised at what excites us these days .
hb


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

*on the bench*

new to this forum, greetings!

havent outlined progress, hard enough to actually work on projects.

set up a myspace account so i could post pics, will add comments to pics at later time

http://www.myspace.com/borgdaddy66


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Greatings JS, welcome to the funny farm. :wave:
What type of models are you into ? Do you have any builds to post, we'd all like to see some of what you do. I, personally am a figure guy, I do NOT do cars or space ships, anyone who says I do is spreading malicious lies and nasty rumors :lol:.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you calling me a malicious liar and a nasty rumor mongerer Dabs? You build beautiful car kits!! I'd love to see what you could do with a Space Shuttle!!!:thumbsup::wave:

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I beg to differ, I built "novelty" kits !! I mean I have a reputation to uphold here . I DO have a Jetson's kit in my stash, but that is also a "novelty" and in no way counts as a spacecraft. These gnarily old fingers will never enfold a liquid oxygen fuel tank or nosecone!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I might have to get you a '68 Camaro with solid rocket boosters for Christmas!!:thumbsup::hat:

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

the Dabbler said:


> ...I, personally am a figure guy, I do NOT do cars or space ships, anyone who says I do is spreading malicious lies and nasty rumors :lol:.


:freak: Umm... what do you call the Beverly Hillbilly car. 

RK


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, A TV "novelty" ! 
I've got my favorite ride, that my son got me, a '60 Impala that I haven't touched in years, & won't build.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a car. 

RK


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

La la la la, I can't hear you :woohoo: La la la la .....!!! I'm not listening !!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Working on Creepy #4 - Started painting IT a few weeks-ago... Captain America - Death of A Friend... Green Fried Killer Tomato... Bates motel(working on the doors) And a few in the works...

Hope to have a few of these at WonderFest 2008 and Kitbuilders 2008.


Gerry-Lynn


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have nothing on the bench ATM. I'm having difficulty choosing the next project. It's between Dr. Jekyll, The Hemi Under Glass kit-bash using the body from an AMT 67 'Cuda and assorted other spare parts, a sailing ship, a plane, or... see what I mean?  *sigh*


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

After Sleepy Hollow I went for Dr Jekyll. :devil:


RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I open my kit closet every day, stare at it for a half hour, then I shut the door--shaking my head and shrugging. The choices are overwhelming. Something has to jump out at me.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Actually I'm not working on a model right now, I'm taking one of those clear plastic file holders, like on a doctor's door, inverting it, making a wooden 'floor' for it so I can display my collection of 6 "Pogo"characters from the '70's in it. 

Being an election year I will print out a background mounted on foamboard:... "I GO POGO !" and " We have met the enemy, and he is US!"
I will post pix when finished.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

For the last three weeks, I've been working on my left
Kidney, Ureter, and Bladder.
I had surgery to remove a 9mm Kidney stone, and I'm still
trying to heal. 
I have a mile-long Stent running from the Kidney to the Bladder
that is causing great discomfort.

Two weeks to go...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that CF. I hope you feel better soon. 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Get well soon, Capt. Frank! :thumbsup:
Far as on my workbench (kitchen table ectually), just coming to the end of Alfred E. Neuman...after him, not sure if I'm attacking Captain Action or Hawk's Steel Pluckers...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that CaptFrank, hope everything comes out alright. Pun semi-intended !!


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

right now i am working plastic figures, planning some st ships. i have a bunch of vinyl figures, and some resins but trying to hone my painting skills before getting into those.
i did not post any pics here, but have posted some ongoing in process pics on myspace.
didnt want to use myspace, at 41, dont think i should be there, but yahoo jerked the photos section. my myspace url is www.myspace.com/borgdaddy66 pics should be public


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CaptFrank, sorry to hear about your stone; 9mm sounds like it would be a real attention-getter. Hope the doctors returned it to you - might be therapeutic for you to use it in a diorama (Godzilla stepping on it or something).

Back to topic: glad you asked. There's a peek at my Captain Action conversion below.

Mark McG.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, guys! 
It's tough to do anything but lay on my back.
I hope to be modeling again in a few weeks.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that works on a bunch of kits at the same time. These are some of the kits that are on the bench.
1. Bernie Wrightson's "I'm Back" by Sideshow (minutes away from being done)
2. Aurora Superboy
3. Capt. America by PL with the Terry Beatty sculpted face
4. Angry Red Spider from Ultratumba
5. Super Fink by Revell
6. Toy Biz Wolvie and Capt. America/Red Skull
7. Homer Kong by Mike Parks (Mad Labs)
8. Geometric King Kong
Working on the show forces me to get stuff done. 
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Six "active" kits right now:

*Planet Express*- for a friend at work
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Planet Express/

*See you Vader, dude!*- a WF '07 challenge someone gave me
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/See you Vader Dude/

*USS Merrimac-* A 1/1000 TOS Dreadnought, the kit is all assembled & primered. I'm going to paint it along with the two Destroyers I'm building.
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/TOS Dreadnought/

*USS Shiloh & USS Gray*- 1/1000 TOS Destroyers which I just finished primering & will paint very soon
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/USS Shiloh/

*USS Yggdrasil*- 1/537 Destroyer- Hey, why not build a big one, too??
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/USS Yggdrasil/

As for my "non-active" builds, when I have time I still pick away at *King*, who now also has his rear shocks attached.
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/The King/

And I really should just stick the last 5 decals on *Kit Fisto's Jedi Starfighter's* hyperdrive ring & then I can call it done!!
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Kit Fisto/



Sooo.... just a couple!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

On the go right now:
1-King Kongs Thronster
2-the Hanging Tree (Pythonkits)
3- Giant Forgotten Prisoner (Pythonkits)
4- Box Art Forgotten Prisoner (MIM)
Been working on some since Christmas...but I'm so busy at work lately that I haven't had much of a chance to get at them 
Mcdee


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I'm getting a few parts to use, and thinking about what few simple changes I want to make to have a little nicer 1:18 HotWheels 66 TV Batmobile than the way it came in the package. I figure if I do happen to screw it up (or decide it's too much work for my abilities, I can just put the hood and trunk back on it, put the screws back in and have it looking as good as new (at least from the outside). In the meantime it's sitting on top of my TV as a reminder to get back to work on it!


----------

